# Eagle in the Valley



## jamesdak (Feb 15, 2010)

I've had better luck around the house than at Farmington Bay this year.




























These are from my only real op at Farmington this year, early in Jan.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Great photos, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one not finding them at Farmington where they are usually at.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the UWN.

Great pictures.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice pics!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

AWESOME!! pictures Thx for sharing.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, those are awesome! I don't think I've ever seen eagle shots so close. You must have an awesome lens, and some skillz to do with it. 8) 

Great first post! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow! Amazings shots!


----------

